# My New Project



## 3step (Jul 11, 2013)

Finally got my new project off the ground. A lot of looking landed me this. It is a GINKO, cant find anything about it. I hope it is Japanese but it has the look I wanted regardless. It is going to take a little work but here are the photos:


----------



## 3step (Jul 11, 2013)

Hint to what it will be


----------



## thehugheseum (Jul 11, 2013)

neat project any more pics? especially of the motor? did the motor come with the bike?.......oh yeah bigger pics would be swell!


----------



## 3step (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks. The project was started with the engine. I bought it first and finally found the bicycle. Here are larger pictures:


----------



## thehugheseum (Jul 13, 2013)

neat........im no expert,what is the make of that little smoker motor?


----------



## Boris (Jul 13, 2013)

Congratulations on getting the bike to match the motor, usually it's the other way around. What's missing? I'm not seeing how it drives the bike. It's a cute little motor, but it looks like a baby chick in profile.


----------



## 3step (Jul 13, 2013)

thehugheseum said:


> neat........im no expert,what is the make of that little smoker motor?





Let me test some googling experts and see if someone can guess it.


----------



## 3step (Jul 13, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> Congratulations on getting the bike to match the motor, usually it's the other way around. What's missing? I'm not seeing how it drives the bike. It's a cute little motor, but it looks like a baby chick in profile.




The motor was sold or installed as a kit, pretty much goes in any bicycle, it is just "more correct" in the type of bicycle shown. It was driven by a single V-belt to a sheave mounted on the rear wheel(like a whizzer), Unlike a whizzer,  the sheave/pulley on the motor "opens up" for neutral, and "closes" against the V-belt to engage. It will need a carb, fuel tank, rear sheave, V-belt, throttle controls, belt guard, lever for the motor sheave, and compression release(like a front brake lever) to get it together. I think I can fab or purchase the missing parts. Don't get me wrong, I am no expert on this, I just studied a lot of photos and I think I can piece it together so that It looks right and works.


----------



## Boris (Jul 13, 2013)

What is the name of the motor. I'd like to do a little research and see what a complete one of these motorbikes looks like.


----------



## vincev (Jul 13, 2013)

I would be very cautious when mounting a gas engine to rod brakes.Rod brakes are not the great when pedaling a bike.Just sayin'


----------



## 3step (Jul 13, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> What is the name of the motor. I'd like to do a little research and see what a complete one of these motorbikes looks like.




I thought someone would have guessed it by now.    Follow the leader,.......


----------



## 3step (Jul 13, 2013)

vincev said:


> I would be very cautious when mounting a gas engine to rod brakes.Rod brakes are not the great when pedaling a bike.Just sayin'




Yeah I heard they aren't the best. I got lucky on my find, it has a drum rear.


----------



## thehugheseum (Jul 13, 2013)

i wasted a bit of my life looking online for a similiar mitsubitchy motor but i dont think i found it unless its stripped down some............i was thinking it was an american smoker when i first looked at it,im interested,but not in searching anymore


----------



## 3step (Jul 13, 2013)

thehugheseum said:


> i wasted a bit of my life looking online for a similiar mitsubitchy motor but i dont think i found it unless its stripped down some............i was thinking it was an american smoker when i first looked at it,im interested,but not in searching anymore




I don't know if that flywheel is right. Gave this hint earlier- Follow the leader,.......


----------



## thehugheseum (Jul 13, 2013)

eeeeew........i just got even less interested,honda? slight vomit in mouth taste......but swallowed


----------



## 3step (Jul 13, 2013)

thehugheseum said:


> eeeeew........i just got even less interested,honda? slight vomit in mouth taste......but swallowed




At least you didn't have to clean off the keyboard


----------



## thehugheseum (Jul 13, 2013)

hell,i swallowed........means im still curious..........please entertain us with the details of this jalopy.......all in good fun,whats important is that your having fun with it.......myself i couldnt touch it with a 10 ft.......eh......my elitist bs is hard to shelf


----------



## 3step (Jul 13, 2013)

I had no idea what this motor was when I bought it. I had just bought a 1924 Elk (Columbia/Westfield) and wanted an engine to just mount in it. Bought this little gem and thus started another project.


----------



## 3step (Jul 13, 2013)

thehugheseum said:


> hell,i swallowed........means im still curious..........please entertain us with the details of this jalopy.......all in good fun,whats important is that your having fun with it.......myself i couldnt touch it with a 10 ft.......eh......my elitist bs is hard to shelf




Hondas first product. It was made from 1947-1951. If you google 1947 Honda type A, there is a lot of info on it. I can't find any for sale or that have sold.


----------



## thehugheseum (Jul 13, 2013)

hey!!!!!! foot in mouth.........tastes better than the premature vomit.......i hereby proclaim your project...........cool.....in my small book of elitism!

   that is pretty cool man,i love first of anything and hondas first product is cool beans.........i have a customer that is a honda fan,he actually just bought 2 japan market "dreams?" that were supposedly the first honda cycles..........i honestly wasnt listening very well (elitism bs took over my brains will to listen) but they looked kinda like german bikes........he was saying they were never sold in america

cool project and your bike does seem to match that picture from the website,best of luck


----------



## 3step (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks so much. It will be fun, but I am extremely slow at projects, so it will be a little wait for the progress pictures. Yes, the Honda Dream was the first Honda motorcycle and this little engine was their first product, neither was exported back when they were made. This engine derived from Japanese WW2 radio engines. Honda bought 500 surplus engines, adapted them to bicycles and when they ran out, he improved the design. He soon found out the casting cost of his engine and decided to do the casting himself, there's the start of Honda Motor.


----------

